# عنوان بحث لاطروحة دكتوراه



## faiqmohmed (26 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اعزائي واخواني واخواتي اعضاء المنتدى المهندسين المحترمون

ارجو منكم مساعدتي باختيار موضوع لاطروحة الدكتوراه الخاصة بي ، علما باني طالب دراسات عليا في جامعة بغداد / كلية الهندسة / قسم الهندسة المدنية / ادارة المشاريع الانشائية
مع التقدير


----------



## gafel (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*عنوان لأطروحة*

الأخ/faqmohamd
أشكرك على حسن أستجابتك لرسالتي الخاصة لك أولاً
وأقترح لك العناوين التالية لبحثك :
1.	مستلزمات تطبيق ادارة الجودة الشاملة في المشاريع الانشائية
2.	تطوير نظام الادارة في شركات وزارة الاسكان 
3.	اثر خبرة المهندس المشرف في جودة وسرعة انجاز المشاريع بالموعد المحدد
4.	تطوير انظمة التنفيذ المتبعة في شركات وزارة الاسكان 
5.	الاساليب المتبعة في احالة المشاريع واثرها على كفاءة التنفيذ او على الجودة او على التاخير في الانجاز بالوقت المحدد
6.	دور مجالس المحافظات في تخطيط وتنفيذ المشاريع الانشائية
7.	الأساليب المتبعة في تحديد مدة أوزمن المشروع في الدوائر الحكومية وأثرها في جودة التنفيذ
8.	خبرة وكفائة المصمم أو الأستشاري وأثرها في التقليل من المنازعات أو الكلف الأضافيةاو المدد الأضافية أو أوامر التغيير
9.	أقتراح هيكل أداري للشركات المقاولة المحدودة وأثره في زيادة كفائة هذه الشركات
10.تطوير الشروط العامة للمقاولات الصادرة عن التخطيط بما ينسجم مع العقد الدولي (الفيديك)
11.أثر العادات والتقاليد الأجتماعية السائدة في تخطيط وتنفيذ المشاريع
12.أقتراح تشكيل مجلس لفض المنازعات أو مطالبات المقاولين يضم خبراء من كل الأختصاصات قبل أحالة الموضوع الى القضاء وأثرها في سرعة تنفيذ المشاريع

مع تحياتي /gafel


----------



## faiqmohmed (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخي المهندس gafel ولكن هذه المواضيع تصلح لدراسة الماجستير اذ ان بحوث الدكتوراه لابد ان تحتوي على الاصالة اي غير مطروق سابقا في هذا المجال
وشكرا لك على مساهمتك واتمنى ان اساعدك في بحثك مع التقدير


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (30 أكتوبر 2006)

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق اخي العزيز في دراستك واحب ان اقول لك ان اختيار العنوان المناسب للعمل الدي ستقوم به يمكن ان يتم تحديده في فترة لاحقة و من خلال انجاز مراحل متقدمة في العمل
ومن خبرتى المتواضعة ان العنوان المتالي لاطروحة اي دكتوراه يجب ان يتكون من عدد لا يقل عن 14 كلمة و هدا شئ مجاز في اغلب الجامعات البريطانية
ادا اعتقد انه يمكنك تحيد الموضوع الذى تتوفر لديك الامكانيات للدراسة والبحث فيه اولا ثم تحيد منهجية البحث ومن ثم تحيد البرامج التى ستستخدمها في تحليل بياناتك و بعدها تتضح لديك الصورة لتحيد عنوان الاطروحة
وتمنياتى لك بكل التوفيق


----------



## LotfySabry (30 أكتوبر 2006)

أخى الفاضل ، أتمنى لك التوفيق بغض النظر عن الموضوع ، فى الحقيقة هذة أول مشاركة لى فى هذا المنتدى الجميل. أشكر كل القائمين علية

أتمنى أن تفكر فى عمل موضوع الدكتوراة عن موضوع عام فى علم إدارة المشاريع ، حيث إننا فى الوطن العربى الحبيب مازلنا نتكلم فقط عن المنهجيات الفنية ، على سبيل المثال الموضوعات التالية ساخنة جدا فى الدول الغربية:
- Program Management
- Portfolio Management
- Organizational Project Management 
- OPM3/ Project Management Maturity
فى الحقيقة هناك نقص حاد فى الموارد البشرية فى تلك التخصصات

السلام عليكم

Lotfy Sabry
OPM3, IPMA, PMP, Prince2, Project+, M.S Project Certified
General Manager
Experts Project Management Co.
P.O.Box 84910
Dubai - UAE
Tel +971 (0) 4 391-1786
Fax +971 (0) 4 391-1789
GSM Tel +971 (0) 50 459-8015
GSM Fax +971 (0) 50 459-8051
lotfy*epm-me.com
www.epm-me.com


----------



## عبد الرحمن زيادي (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 
الرجاء من الزملاء والدكاترة أن يساعدوني عن إنجاز رسالة الماجستير في علم الاجتماع تنظيم وعمل بعنوان :- المعوقات التنظيمية وأثرها على فعالية الجماعات المحلية - في أقرب وقت وشكرا


----------



## محمد82 (1 يناير 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكور اخي Gafel على هذه العناوين المميزة .


----------



## إنصاف (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الزملاء الكرام بمشاركتى بمقترح عناوين للرساله الدكتوره فى الهندسه المدنيه فيما يخص مواد الرصف


----------



## محمد82 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

نعم ,, أوفق الأخ انصاف على طلبه و أتمنى من أصحاب الخبرات والمعرفة إفادتنا بعناوين ومسارات لعمل أطروحة دكتوراة في الهندسة المدنية تخصص إدارة مشاريع هندسية


----------



## هاني سليمان (25 سبتمبر 2009)

افضل شئ للحصول علي عنوان للرسالة هو قراءة ابحاث جديدة في ادارة المشروعات لانها تحتوي علي معلومات حديثة .


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (27 سبتمبر 2009)

PRODUCTIVITY STUDIES USING FUZZY LOGIC

Regards


----------



## faiqmohmed (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء
اود ان الفت انتباهكم بانني قد اكملت دراسة الدكتوراه في ادارة المشاريع في عام 2008 .للعلم فقط


----------



## mos (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك يادكتور وليتك تنشر لنا الدروس المستفادة


----------



## فوزي محمد عمر (23 مايو 2014)

مرحبا اخي العزيز ارجوا منكم المساعدة في تحضير رسالة الماجستير في تخصص الادارة الهندسية 
ولكم فايق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## فوزي محمد عمر (23 مايو 2014)

مرحبا ارجوا مساعدتي في اعداد رسالة الماجستير في الادارة الهندسية


----------



## ياسين الامين (1 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اتممت بحمد الله ماجستير ادارة مشاريع هندسية 
امل من حضراتكم الاستفتاح علينا ببعض العناويين المقترحة للاطروحة الدكتوراة فى ادارة المشاريع الهندسية


----------

